# Sunny Brook Whiskey



## livinitmn (Jan 13, 2013)

Found this un-opened bottle of Sunny Brook Whiskey from 1971 in a cellar of an abandoned farmhouse. Anybody know where I could get an idea of its value?


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello Ken,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for bringing the dusty whiskey.

 It's too recent to be collectible by bottle guys. There may be some nice graphics under the dust. Try dusting it.

 I don't believe Sunny Brook was exactly top shelf whiskey... Look Here.


----------



## livinitmn (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, not exactly top shelf liquor, however the above review is of a Beam produced whiskey. I think prior to '80 Sunny Brook was the distiller, I don't know maybe it was smoother though. Probably not though since its 86 proof.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 13, 2013)

Bottle is about worthless. The contents are worth what an equivilent quality 1/5 of bourbon in a liquor store today is worth. 
 Might be some decent stuff, pop the top and have at it.


----------

